# Quale squadra è la favorita per la vittoria della CL?



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2015)

Tra le otto formazioni rimaste in lizza in CL quale secondo voi è la favorita per la vittoria finale?


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2015)

Bayern


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2015)

decisamente il Bayern... seconda fascia Real, Barcellona e PSG... sono le semifinaliste ideali...
comunque fossi in loro non vorrei mai incrociare Atletico o Juventus, che possono essere le sorprese


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2015)

Votate, se volete.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2015)

Ci sarà sicuramente una sorpresa in finale.. come ogni anno. La sorpresa potrebbe essere PSG o Porto.. io non riesco ad immaginare i gobbi in finale.. manca qualcosa non lo so.

Vincerà il Bayern.


----------



## mr.wolf (18 Marzo 2015)

Bayern


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2015)

Bayern, senza dubbio. Real stanco e pancia piena. Barcellona gli manca qualcosa per esser al top, ma i campioni non mancano. 

Poi una serie di outsider: Juve, PSG e Atletico che se fisicamente e mentalmente stanno bene possono vincere contro le favorite.

Poi due vittime sacrificali, Monaco e Porto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2015)

Continuo a dire Real Madrid. Il momento negativo ormai deve finire, è durato abbastanza. Torneranno ad incantare come hanno fatto fino a dicembre 2014 e saranno i primi a vincere la Champions 2 volte di fila.

L'Atletico farà come il Borussia lo scorso anno. Romperà le scatole di brutto ad una big, ma non farà il miracolo della passata stagione. Il prossimo anno faranno la fine del Borussia.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2015)

Se Messi continua così non escluderei del tutto il Barça...Real nope, direi, salvo incroci precedenti, finale Bayern-Barça, però attenzione al Psg.


----------



## ralf (18 Marzo 2015)

Ho votato il Barca ma ero indeciso col Bayern,da non sottovalutare il fatto che il Bayern praticamente ha già vinto la Bundes,invece il Barca dovrà giocarsela col Real fino alla fine,togliendogli energie.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2015)

La Coppa torna in Catalonia quest'anno


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2015)

Il Bayern Monaco senza manco pensarci. Troppo più forti e organizzati rispetto agli altri.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Marzo 2015)

Il Bayern può solo perderla. Guardiola è sicuramente un grande allenatore, ma è uno che, visto il suo credo calcistico immodificabile e difficilmente adattabile alle diverse situazioni, può riuscire nel suicidio. Tra le altre non vedo una favorita. Avrei visto bene il Chelsea, adesso penso che la juve possa giocarsi le sue carte. Credo poco nel Real, ma c'è tempo e possono riprendersi.


----------



## nazdravi (19 Marzo 2015)

Tutti vedono il porto come vittima sacrificale. Io non credo, anzi secondo me è una buona squadra. Il Bayern lo vedo un gradino sopra tutto, poi Barca e Real (dipende se si riprende). Il resto se la giocano alla pari tranne il monaco che le prenderà da chiunque.


----------



## Snake (19 Marzo 2015)

Bayern, Guardiola due champions di fila non le canna. Il Real se torna quello di dicembre unica squadra che può insidiarli. PSG squadra che gioca e lascia giocare con un attacco che non capitalizza a dovere il volume di gioco che sviluppano, non avrebbero grosse chance per me. Il Barca? Si sta reggendo sui piedi di un giocatore che da tre mesi sta rendendo da miglior giocatore della storia, ma contro squadre più forti e organizzate del City non basterà. Delle altre do qualche possibilità solo all'Atletico che sarà il solito dito nel sapete voi cosa.


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2015)

Strada spianata per il Bayern. Sulla carta solo il Real potrebbe insidiarli, ma francamente non ce li vedo a vincere la coppa due anni di fila. Il Barcellona ha un Messi spaziale, ma anche un allenatore mediocre e un organico che comincia a sentire il peso degli anni. PSG, Atletico e Juve sono le outsider coi francesi leggermente sopra le altre due. Porto e Monaco hanno zero possibilità.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2015)

Anche io dico Bayern, in prima fila metto anche il Barcellona (staccata di poco). Non credo che il real riesca a riprendersi, anche perchè porterà a casa la liga forse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2015)

Io dico Barcellona, gli farà molto bene non essere l'assoluta favorita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2015)

Voto Bayern perché può permettersi il lusso di preparare solo la Champions dato che il campionato lo vincono di solito a Marzo e comunque anche giocando con 11 riserve sono superiori ad ogni avversaria in casa..
Ad ogni modo le favorite le sappiamo tutti..sono quelle tre lì dai..l'unica che poteva impensierirle era il Chelsea.
Tra gli outsider solo PSG e Atletico hanno alcune doti per arrivare in fondo ma i francesi li vedo ancora poco squadra mentre i madrileni mi sembrano stanchi..
Spero nella finale Real-PSG ma temo che sia più probabile Barca-Bayern


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2015)

Ma chi ha avuto il coraggio di votare i Gobbastri?


----------



## O Animal (19 Marzo 2015)

Secondo me il Porto farà qualche sorpresa..


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2015)

Votate


----------



## Dave (20 Marzo 2015)

Il Bayern per distacco è la più forte e quella che gioca meglio


----------



## Torros (20 Marzo 2015)

io seguo il Psg e posso dire che al completo possono giocarsela anche con il bayern, sopratutto adesso che torna Lucas, ovviamente facendo catenaccio, certo se li beccano ai quarti vanno fuori, visto che non ci sarà Verratti. 
IN campionato sono altalenanti anche per via degli infortuni e di varie squalifiche, ma non vedo nemmeno tutta questa voglia di vincerlo rispetto a quella che vedo in champions.
Hanno perso quest'anno contro il Barca al cap nou, ma Thiago Silva veniva da un infortunio e fu disastroso per tutto il resto dell'anno, è tornato ai suoi livelli solo da gennaio e Blanc non aveva ancora scoperto Marcos terzino, con lui in campo il Psg non ha mai perso. 

Il Real non mi convince, innanzitutto nessuna squadra ha mai vinto la champions per due volte di fila, poi ha un centrocampo troppo leggere e poco fisico che quando viene pressato va in difficoltà. La difesa con Ramos e Pepe e abbastanza solida, con Varane è un disastro. 

IL Barca con Messi in queste condizioni può mettere sotto chiunque.

Il Bayern è forte, ma mi pare che lo si stia sopravvalutando un po', non ha mai incontrato una vera big quest'anno, contro il City hanno vinto la prima e perso la seconda. Oltre alla grande imbracata presa contro il Wolsfburg. Il Loro giocatore più pericoloso per me è Muller, senza di lui sono molto più arginabili.

La Juve è una buona squadra, ma non ha ali e senza ali di livello in europa non vai lontano, contro le big per vie centrali difficilmente si sfonda.

Il Porto per me è più forte della Juve, con Alex Sandro, Danilo, Brahimi(una bestia), Jackson Martinez, Casemiro, Tello (che sta facendo una grande stagione), sinceramente li vedo più forti.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2015)

I sorteggi sono stati fatti: http://www.milanworld.net/sorteggi-quarti-di-finale-champions-league-2015-juve-monaco-vt26736.html
Votate.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Marzo 2015)

Il cuore dice Juve, ma la ragione Bayern


----------



## hiei87 (20 Marzo 2015)

Adesso sono certo: è l'anno della juve. L'hanno vinta nel momento in cui Sacchi ha rinfacciato ad Allegri il fatto di non aver mai vinto la champions. E' scritto che Allegri a maggio gli sputerà la vittoria in faccia.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Adesso sono certo: è l'anno della juve. L'hanno vinta nel momento in cui Sacchi ha rinfacciato ad Allegri il fatto di non aver mai vinto la champions. E' scritto che Allegri a maggio gli sputerà la vittoria in faccia.




Magari con gol di Pirlo e Tevez...così ci suicidiamo in massa!


----------



## hiei87 (20 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Magari con gol di Pirlo e Tevez...così ci suicidiamo in massa!



Legge di Murhpy. Assist di Pirlo. In finale contro Ibra che sbaglia un rigore oppure contro Ancelotti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Marzo 2015)

La logica dice Bayern,ma visto lo stato di forma di Messi mi vengono parecchi dubbi.
Alla fine mi sono fidato di Pep.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bayern, senza dubbio. Real stanco e pancia piena. Barcellona gli manca qualcosa per esser al top, ma i campioni non mancano.
> 
> Poi una serie di outsider: Juve, PSG e Atletico che se fisicamente e mentalmente stanno bene possono vincere contro le favorite.
> 
> Poi due vittime sacrificali, Monaco e Porto.


.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Marzo 2015)

io dico che non è per niente detto che real e barça superino i quarti, soprattutto il real

e se così fosse prepariamoci a vedere buffon al alzare la coppa...


----------



## O Animal (21 Marzo 2015)

Quote Snai vittoria finale:

Bayern 3,00
Barca 3,50
Real 5,25 
Juve 7,00
Psg e Atletico 16
Porto e Monaco 75.


----------



## Renegade (21 Marzo 2015)

Bayern Monaco senza ombra di dubbio. Il loro gioco è il migliore ed il più organizzato. Rispecchia quello della Germania, che era comunque guidato dalla base del Guardiolismo. Stavolta a differenza del Barcellona Guardiola va più sul calcio totale e punta sulla capacità della doppia fase dei suoi calciatori, che sono difensori e attaccanti al tempo stesso e non hanno un ruolo ben definito. Nessuna squadra è tanto SQUADRA a livello Europeo. Non puntano sui singoli e sono una vera e propria corazzata. Ahimé la vincono, anche se il mio tifo va a Juventus, Atletico e Barcellona.

Quest'anno Champions scontatissima come la Serie A.


----------



## Morghot (21 Marzo 2015)

Spero barcellona, temo il bayern... sarebbe spettacolare vedere la juve in finale, non so se son masochista o altro ma boh.


----------



## Frikez (21 Marzo 2015)

Bayern e forse Psg, aver buttato fuori una delle favorite come il Chelsea potrebbe aver dato ai francesi quella consapevolezza nei propri mezzi che è mancata in questi anni.

Real e Atletico non mi sembrano così solide come l'anno scorso, tra le spagnole paradossalmente è il Barca quella più pericolosa però in un mese possono cambiare molte cose.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bayern Monaco senza ombra di dubbio. Il loro gioco è il migliore ed il più organizzato. Rispecchia quello della Germania, che era comunque guidato dalla base del Guardiolismo. Stavolta a differenza del Barcellona Guardiola va più sul calcio totale e punta sulla capacità della doppia fase dei suoi calciatori, che sono difensori e attaccanti al tempo stesso e non hanno un ruolo ben definito. Nessuna squadra è tanto SQUADRA a livello Europeo. Non puntano sui singoli e sono una vera e propria corazzata. Ahimé la vincono, anche se il mio tifo va a Juventus, Atletico e Barcellona.
> 
> Quest'anno Champions scontatissima come la Serie A.



Non tiferei Juve (ed Inter) manco sotto tortura. Chissenfrega del ranking.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bayern, senza dubbio. Real stanco e pancia piena. Barcellona gli manca qualcosa per esser al top, ma i campioni non mancano.
> 
> Poi una serie di outsider: Juve, PSG e Atletico che se fisicamente e mentalmente stanno bene possono vincere contro le favorite.
> 
> Poi due vittime sacrificali, Monaco e Porto.



Non fa una piega, ma credo/temo vincerà la Juve


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non fa una piega, ma credo/temo vincerà la Juve




...la Juve è stata fortunata a beccare il Monaco. In semifinale ci arriva ma oltre non credo.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Marzo 2015)

bayern.. ma ho il sentimento che la juve potrebbe fare il colpaccio... dipende chi prende in semifinale!


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Porto farà qualche sorpresa..


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Aprile 2015)

per me è il barcellona, ma vincerà la juve al 100 per cento


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Aprile 2015)

E' dall'inizio della Champions che dico che la rivincerà il Real Madrid.Secondo me se riescono a buttare fuori l'Atletico (vera bestia dei Blancos) la vinceranno.Tra l'altro il Real ha avuto il suo periodo di calo,ma ora è in netta ripresa.Questa è una fortuna strepitosa per il Real Madrid,perchè in genere la Champions la vince chi arriva più in forma nello sprint finale.Staremo a vedere...


----------



## davoreb (16 Aprile 2015)

Se il Real passa li do come favoriti assoluti:
- Barca, Bayern Real.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Aprile 2015)

Se real e Bayern escono (probabilità buona) la vince la Juve, è più forte di questo Barcellona imho


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se real e Bayern escono (probabilità buona) la vince la Juve, è più forte di questo Barcellona imho



La Juve se la gioca con chiunque, se dovesse arrivare in una semifinale e passare con un pò di fortuna poi la finale te la giochi al 50 e 50. Per me la Juventus ha OTTIME possibilità di vincerla, prendetemi per pazzo ma per me è cosi.


----------



## O Animal (22 Aprile 2015)

Real Madrid, Bayern Monaco, Barcellona, Juventus...

Trovate l'intruso...


----------



## Black (22 Aprile 2015)

per me il Bayern! anche se sulla carta il Real è più forte, ma negli ultimi 2 mesi sono fuori forma.

per quanto riguarda la juve, se passava l'atletico, aveva buone chance di andare in finale e in una partita unica può succedere di tutto. Ma tra andata e ritorno, che sia Bayern, Real o Barca, a mio parere le chance sono veramente poche


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ormai questo sondaggio non serve più, si può chiedere perché ne ho proposto un altro con le quattro semifinaliste.
http://www.milanworld.net/quale-squadra-vincera-la-cl-vt27529.html


----------

